# 3D Nationals at SilverStar Mountain Vernon



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Should be a fantastic venue for this shoot!! So who's going? 
Here is a link to the website http://www.silverstar3dnationals.com/


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll be heading south for this
Can't wait
Should be awesome
LR


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Wish we could be there. Hockey camp during that time. Miss the target championship as well.
Shane


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Ill be there bringin out about 16 from local here


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2003)

I'll be there with five shooters. Can't wait


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

There is a big pack of us west coasters heading inland for this one,

D*


----------

